

video.js v4.1 cdn version is compromised - prabhus

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vjs.zencdn.net&#x2F;4.1&#x2F;video.js<p>At the bottom, there is a snippet for some adbar.
======
mschuster91
Confirmed. Traceroute:

C:\Users\Marco>tracert vjs.zencdn.net

Routenverfolgung zu e6720.g.akamaiedge.net [23.63.133.38] über maximal 30
Abschnitte:

    
    
      1    41 ms    28 ms    26 ms  xxxx
      2    32 ms    47 ms    33 ms  xxxx
      3    28 ms   120 ms   275 ms  88.134.199.1
      4    29 ms    73 ms    31 ms  88.134.203.141
      5    35 ms    37 ms    74 ms  88.134.201.157
      6    46 ms    31 ms     *     193.178.185.22
      7    25 ms    66 ms   113 ms  23.63.133.38

------
willholloway
In light of this, would a service that checks CDN js files for compromise be
helpful?

